# SHOW&TELL YOUR MTG results



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*I've heard more positive things than negative about the product. Nothing speaks better than a photo! Does anyone have before/after? Or any pix of how well it worked for you? Does anyone have pix of how it DIDN'T work?*


----------



## xXEquestrianBalletXx (Jan 3, 2011)

Tejas said:


> *I've heard more positive things than negative about the product. Nothing speaks better than a photo! Does anyone have before/after? Or any pix of how well it worked for you? Does anyone have pix of how it DIDN'T work?*


Well, I don't have any photos, but it does work! Indeed, indeed. My mares tale was at her hocks, if not above, when I bought her. It's been that way for about 2 1/2 years. I recently (about eight months ago) began using M-T-G and it did wonders! Her tale is now thick, and half way down her cannon! The only thing is-for Diamond at least- it gave her dandruff. I also used it on her mane because some "buddies" tried to sabotage my braiding practice for shows last summer by chewing all her mane off! It brought it back, and within two months I was braiding for hours on end! It is very greasy though, and smells like hickory. I would suggest a tail bag/ braids (just a braid, not folded up, like a button/show braid or anything) so keep all the saw dust, dirt, manure, etc, from getting [permanently] stuck in there.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll definitely be trying it on my geldings this summer. Loki's pulled off his shoulder-length mane and it drives me NUTS every time I see it.

Does anyone know if it's OK to use on pasture boarded horses?


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

^I'm sure it is. It is non-toxic, so if someone scratches on it they will be just fine. The only thing is, I wouldn't bag the tail in the summer because they need it for the bugs.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm on pasture board and I use it! I like it. Smells raunchy though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Clair said:


> I'm on pasture board and I use it! I like it. Smells raunchy though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Smells like icky bacon! lol. I use it some times. It works GREAT on fungus! We get a lot of rain rot here in florida. 

Also try using some olive oil or cocoa nut oil (in the more of a paisty foarm) on the hair. It is a GREAT moistureize for horses and human hair. It has really helped out my dry hands when I use it on Sonador.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sounds good to me! Tejas isn't too bad in the mane and tail department, but I'd love to encourage his tail to be as thick as possible. We get some pretty bad flies in the summer and the bigger the swatter the better off he is! 

Im gonna make sure to take before/after shots for you guys!*


----------



## Trilogy (Jan 25, 2011)

I love MTG. My gelding got bitten near his tail and proceded to 'itch' his tail off. We were left with a fuzzy stump! I use MTG each time I groom him, just rub a little at the base of his tail. Now 5 months later all the fuzz has gone and it is growing out much quicker and stronger than before. The hair seems much more resistant to breaking.


----------



## Fiyaero (Dec 11, 2010)

I just started using it a week ago, I'll take after pictures when there are drastic results! So far though, so great! 1 week into it and her mane AND tail grew 1 inch! It's definitely helping me grow out her bridle path.

When I first started (had never had any special mane or tail treatment done before), her tail was touching the ground, now it drags on the ground if it isn't braided and bagged/tied.

The longest section of mane almost reached her elbow, I am hoping to get the longest part below her elbow- if possible, to her knees.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate the smell. I am going to look into the newer stuff on the market....I posted something about it last week.. Dover has it, and it is a 3 step process. I just want to keep the hair from drying out. Especially since I sometimes color his mane.
My guys tail is OK, but it is so striking in color, I am always looing to get it fuller and longer.....


----------



## tobi8010 (Feb 11, 2011)

No photos but I've been using it for 3 years. Its smelly but its worth it. Got rid of my horses fungus. To get ready for the hunter dirby we used it on my horses tail and after 3 weeks it was stunning, no little strads of hair at the top to stick out, all were long, shiny and beautiful


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Fiona has a scratch on her shoulder that is missing hair. Its just a black line about 1.5 in. long.
I put some MTG on it yesterday evening.
I will take a pic of it today, and post the results as soon as I see hair growth over the scar!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I have no pictures.. However when I did use Mtg it worked on mine. It made him really greasy, but I did the result I was looking for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is the scar on Fiona's shoulder that I am working on.
It's just a little black bald spot.
I'm testing out the MTG.

2/17/2011:








and up close:









And just for fun! BC she's cute


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL she's ADORABLE!!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

The greasy bacon smell isn't nice but it is totally worth it for the hair growth in all the stories I've heard. I use it because my mare gets rain rot really bad on her hinds and it works great to get rid of it and regrow her hair. I would totally recommend it.. just have a towel or hand sanitizer around so your hands don't smell if you really don't like it


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

It's working! I will have to get pix tomorrow, but today I saw teeeeny little red hairs growing through the black scar!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The smell of it....it's an acquired taste. I used to hate it but now I sort of like it.

I've tried it with Artie last year:

Before:









A few months after:









Also started Lenox on it. Ignore her eye in the second pic, vet got it all worked out

Lenox 11/22/10:









Lenox 1/10/11:


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

What was wrong with her eye?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She got hay in it, so it got runny, vet had us flush it and it's back to normal.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh NO that sounds uncomfy! I ask bc my filly has a weepy eye sometimes on this side of her face


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Tejas said:


> Oh NO that sounds uncomfy! I ask bc my filly has a weepy eye sometimes on this side of her face


 Yep, Artie had it once too.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

2/22/2011 :

















If you look very closely you can see teeeny brownish hairs poking through the black scar/line.
We are making progress!!


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I used it on my Paint horse, and while it does do some good, I've noticed on the mane, her's is all white it is yellowing the hair-and I can't stand it. Any Ideas on that???


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd just ignore the color until you get the length you'd like it to be, and then wash the hell out of it with some whitening shampoo.

It is pretty greasy and is collecting all sorts of debris,discoloration in her main.
You won't really get rid of that yellowish color until you can thoroughly wash/condition the mane.

Definitely do not bleach it. Bleaching will thin/break the hair that you're trying hard to grow


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I cut about 5-6 inch off tails about every month. Her mane is even longer now. Do not have any recent pictures. It is past her shoulder.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

So I take it the MTG is working for you?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If a horse does not have the genetics to grow a long thick mane and tail nothing is going to change that. What MTG and other products do is help keep it from braking or getting tangled and so on.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am tempted to try this stuff! However I don't know if I can handle the 'icky bacon' smell, lol!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> If a horse does not have the genetics to grow a long thick mane and tail nothing is going to change that. What MTG and other products do is help keep it from braking or getting tangled and so on.


We don't believe you! So there. P


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassie's Daddy










Cassie's filly at 5 months


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Fiona's scar


Before:








After:


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have used MTG with not great results on my filly. It seems to irritate her skin, dry it out and cause big flakes. Works wonders on my gelding and the icky rain rot he gets on his fetlocks with all the nasty wetness of SC we have, no pics though.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tejas....looks like its working wonders on that scar!!! Would love to see if it lets hair grow back enough to where you cant even see the scar....keep us posted!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

All of his cuts were bloody and nasty, they scabbed up and turned all black. I started putting MTG on all the cuts about a week or so ago and the hair is growing back nicely. It smells but, it's worth it. Just, wear gloves you don't want that stuff getting on your hands. These pictures are with the hair growing back. I apply it once, everyday


----------

